# Who are the nicest , rudest celebs you have met?



## Dk2 (Dec 31, 2016)

Suzzane from Hollyoaks is nice , that is my only experience.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 31, 2016)

A-holes -    Bruce Forsyth (in our group for a pro-am in the 80s),  Lewis Hamilton (NFL Wembley 2007)

Top blokes/girls - Jimmy Tarbuck (at Coombe Hill), Martin Johnson (worked with him on the NFL coverage), John Cusack (too long a story to tell here), Sir Ray Davies of the Kinks (did PR work with him), Anita Dobson from EastEnders and her then new boyfriend who was guitarist in some band. Ian Wright and Mark Bright (played golf with both).

My daughter wants to add Matt from Busted and Jennifer Lawrence from the Hunger Games here too.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 31, 2016)

Met a few over the years. Dan Maskell, James Bolam and James Hunt were fantastic people to play golf with and spend time in their company. Bernard Cribbins wasn't the best golfing partner but what a kind guy with the public. Played with him in the old Harry Secombe tournament at Effingham and he spent ages doing Womble voices for the kids, little bits of his songs for the older spectators and was just really friendly. I have to say I found Terry Wogan and Bruce Forsyth extremely rude and full of self importance and were impossible to warm to

Met Anneka Rice in her 80's prime and was disappointed on a purely transparent level with "that bum" and her looks. I am very good friends with the singer Fish and he's another that is always very giving with time before and after a gig for fans. It does of course depend with all of these things about the time and the place and how people go about engaging with these celebrities.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 31, 2016)

Homer, I am so relieved you said nice things about Bernard Cribbins. Always seemed such a nice bloke, yes I know he is an actor acting out parts, and when so many of our childhood memories are being tarnished it is good to hear that Bernard is the bloke you would wish him to be. He even made me cry when he was in Dr Who.

Only ever met celebs in passing so no real stories to tell either way. A mate of mine was support for Shakin Stevens 10-15 years ago. He was full of praise for the amount of time Shaky spent with many disabled fans. For whatever reason he had a big support with people with learning disabilities, no dig there he just did, and he was supposedly brilliant with them back stage before each gig.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 31, 2016)

Had to deal with Simon LeBon a couple of weeks ago...he was a ****!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 31, 2016)

Have played with John Miles,  had a big hit with "Music"  & worked as Tina Turner's music director.  Really nice guy., see him regularly at the range &  he always speaks.

Have worked with Alan Shearer., Shay Given &  the late Gary Speed in the past.  Shay &  Gary were great.  Shearer was OK with me but I've never met anyone with a good word to say about him.

I once photographed Norman Wisdom at a golf day a couple of years before he died.  He was great,  sang a couple of songs around midnight at the charity dinner.  Brought the house down.


----------



## hovis (Dec 31, 2016)

arnold schwarzenegger was the nicest  and phil Colins was the worst


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 31, 2016)

Nicest I've met was Roger Black, the 400m runner. And boy, is a World Championship gold medal heavy.

Sat near a famous celeb 4 ball post round for a meal. Tarbuck was fantastic, two others were lukewarm and one "secret agent" was rude and obnoxious in the extreme.

Saw a famous ex-footballer, who is perceived to be an ambassador of the game, get asked for his autograph by a young fan. The reply isn't printable. Whereas his brother, who comes across very forthright, is great company.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 31, 2016)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I once photographed Norman Wisdom at a golf day a couple of years before he died.  He was great,  sang a couple of songs around midnight at the charity dinner.  Brought the house down.
		
Click to expand...

Met Norman Wisdom at the bike show at the NEC. What wonderful guy!


----------



## Craigg (Dec 31, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Nicest I've met was Roger Black, the 400m runner. And boy, is a World Championship gold medal heavy.

Sat near a famous celeb 4 ball post round for a meal. Tarbuck was fantastic, two others were lukewarm and one "secret agent" was rude and obnoxious in the extreme.

*Saw a famous ex-footballer, who is perceived to be an ambassador of the game, get asked for his autograph by a young fan.* *The reply isn't printable. *Whereas his brother, who comes across very forthright, is great company.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't Jimmy Hill by any chance was it?


----------



## SteveJay (Dec 31, 2016)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Anita Dobson from EastEnders and her then new boyfriend who was guitarist in some band.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, great quote.....would suggest that Brian May of Queen would rank somewhat higher than Anita Dobson in the celeb rankings!


----------



## richart (Dec 31, 2016)

Queen mum was very nice, but Duke of Edinburgh and Princess Margaret were pains in the derriere.







I love a good name dropping thread.


----------



## kmdmr1 (Dec 31, 2016)

Norman Whiteside, great fella,


----------



## Crow (Dec 31, 2016)

Can't say that I've met any celebs, apart from Stu_C, and he seemed like a top fella.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 31, 2016)

Nicest, Barry Sheene. Truly a case of image being a reflection of the real man.

Rudest, a certain ex-footballer now TV presenter. So far up himself it must be dark.


----------



## Fish (Dec 31, 2016)

Met Tom Jones in Vegas a couple of times at the boxing and he was brilliant, Spent loads of time and had a drink with a group of us.


----------



## richart (Dec 31, 2016)

Crow said:



			Can't say that I've met any celebs, apart from Stu_C, and he seemed like a top fella.
		
Click to expand...

I found him rather quiet, and a bit of a disappointment to be honest.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 31, 2016)

Friendliest were John McCririck and John Francome, my dad knows one of the presenters on C4 racing so had a couple of visits to see the whole program being filmed from a racecourse. And both of the above were really nice, McCririck is just as he is on the TV but very generous with his time with no airs or graces. And I did have a surreal experience where I was sat with John Francome discussing what horses we fancied on each race.

In the 80s my girlfriend at the time was a journalist and she interviewed Simon Mayo and Simon Bates.  Mayo was very stand offish and made it clear he didn't want to be there, where as Simon Bates was a top bloke.


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 31, 2016)

Phil Thompson and Sue Johnston are friends  of HID family and they are the nicest most hospitable people you could meet....
Met Gareth Barry and Graham Sharp with work a few weeks ago and they were great. Both keen golfers. Barry plays AT mere and is off about 12/13 and sharp is Cat and if I remember right. Ewan Thomas also came into work and was ok. Still steaming from he night before. Had to give him mints before he spoke to the kids...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 31, 2016)

SteveJay said:



			Ha ha, great quote.....would suggest that Brian May of Queen would rank somewhat higher than Anita Dobson in the celeb rankings! 

Click to expand...

I was arranging the "Rear of the Year" award and Anita Dobson was getting it because she had been in the news so often (that award is NEVER voted for, it's who you can get to turn up for Â£300 of free jeans).    She turns up for the photo shoot and has Brian May with her and it made all the front pages.   I got talking to him - really down to earth, kept insisting it was her day and he was just there to drive the car.     Let's just say the publicity we got for that one kept us getting the contract for another 10 years.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 31, 2016)

Lemmy was a really nice guy..Met him at a gig at Reading Uni years ago and he was great. Even got a kind of namecheck at the HammyO gig the next night.
David Howell is a real gent, as is Big Joe Miller
David Jason lived near here and was ok, depending on how you caught him...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 31, 2016)

Prince Andrew, Chris Martin (football not Coldplay), Arnold Palmer, Amanda Holden and the girls from All Saints were all really nice when I met them.

Have played cricket with and against Galton Blackiston several times and golf with Dean Ashton a few times and they've both been great and down to earth.

Never met a celeb that wasn't friendly and approachable, guess I've just been lucky in that respect.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 31, 2016)

The drummer from a famous prog band who lost 2 members this year is the biggest famous to$$er I've ever met.


----------



## Siren (Dec 31, 2016)

Enzo Maccaranelli (Boxer) is an absolute star always has time for everyone.

Ian Evans - former Wales Flanker - lovely guy

Other than that my I dont recall meeting anyone else


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Dec 31, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			The drummer from a famous prog band who lost 2 members this year is the biggest famous to$$er I've ever met.
		
Click to expand...

I met Carl Palmer after his gig at The Stables in Milton Keynes a couple of years ago and he couldn't have been nicer - I hope you got him on a bad day. 

Met Carol Vorderman in Sainsbury's head office reception, she was really pleasant and was wearing a fantastic pair of tight leather trousers. 

Worked with Luke Harvey and Gee Armytage for a while, both are great fun and nice people.

Mark James was a real disappointment, miserable git.


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 31, 2016)

I literally bumped into Roger Daltry about 25 years ago in a bar. I expected him to be big and aggressive, but was surprised how small he is and seemed to be a nice bloke.


----------



## Piece (Dec 31, 2016)

Troy Deeney. Arrogant but in a brilliant way. Nothing is too much trouble and always has time for each and every fan.

Geoff Thompson, ex Aussie fast bowler. Great laugh.

Chris Cairns, Kiwi test player. Another down to earth guy.


----------



## Jensen (Dec 31, 2016)

Met Jackie Graham 80's singer last year, who had hits with "Round and Round" "Set me Free".
Lovely women, so warm with a radiant personality. Had time for everyone and loved to chat.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 31, 2016)

Tarkus1212 said:



			I met Carl Palmer after his gig at The Stables in Milton Keynes a couple of years ago and he couldn't have been nicer - I hope you got him on a bad day.
		
Click to expand...

You must have caught him on a good day &#128513;

On a similar theme Karl Brazil playing drums for Robbie Williams tonight was an absolute gent. Had a pizza with Gavin Harrison from Porcupine Tree/King Crimson a few years ago, really nice fella.


----------



## craigstardis1976 (Jan 1, 2017)

Nicest to work with: Roger Moore and Tom Baker: Roger and Tom could each turn a fifteen minute interview into a five hour session, especially if you get them onto any topic other than James Bond or Doctor Who.


----------



## brendy (Jan 1, 2017)

Gary Player lovely bloke and had loads of time to chat to guys well after a seniors event here, was years ago but the impression has lasted with me.
Norman Wisdom (already mentioned a couple of times in this thread) also did a pro-am at Dunmurry GC after its new clubhouse opened, another lovely guy always joking even when there were no cameras about.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 1, 2017)

Played pool and had a few beers with Jimmy Page. He was a top guy. No airs or graces. Just down the pub playing pool and having a few drinks. 

That Glynn Roddy though. Really grumpy. Moans like a vegan at an abattoir.


----------



## ger147 (Jan 1, 2017)

Rachel Riley and Rita Ora were both lovely, Ronnie O'Sullivan was a tosser.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 1, 2017)

Nice
 Jonathon Ross
 Bob Monkhouse

Not nice
 Noel Edmonds:angry::angry::angry:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 1, 2017)

Nice........ Arnie, Jack Nicklaus, Gary Player, Neil Coles, Sir Bob Charles, Sir Sean Connery, Lester Piggot, Peter Osgood, Alan Mullery, Gordon Strachan, Gary Linnecar and Sally Gunnell.
Arrogant/self important......Jacklin, Bruce Forsyth, Tarbuck and Alliss.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 1, 2017)

Can people stop being cryptic with rudest as I can't work them out &#128542;


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 1, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Can people stop being cryptic with rudest as I can't work them out &#63006;
		
Click to expand...

OK I'll give you another clue.

Rudest most obnoxious; he advertises crisps.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 1, 2017)

Okay, got that one &#128588;.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 1, 2017)

MetalMickie said:



			OK I'll give you another clue.

Rudest most obnoxious; he advertises crisps.
		
Click to expand...

I've heard that he's pretty much hated by those who know him


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 1, 2017)

Best: Bill Murray - an absolute gent. 

Worst: Jools Holland - a walking appendage.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 1, 2017)

And to cap it all, he's another one trying to grow a beard


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 1, 2017)

Betty Boothroyd....an absolute gem. As was Gene Wilder.

Wouldn't be right to say who wasn't on a public forum


----------



## Rooter (Jan 1, 2017)

Jamie and Louise redknapp at Euro Disney, genuine nice people.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 1, 2017)

Prince Andrew. His name should have been Prince "Albert"


----------



## Rooter (Jan 1, 2017)

Forgot i played cricket with David Gower, curtley ambrose, Allan lamb. All nice chaps. My old neighbour is good mates with a lot of the cricket chaps too, met Gladstone small and Ian bell both nice lads too.

Never really met a celeb who was a knob, except for the lead singer from Keane.. he was a grade A door knob.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 1, 2017)

Rooter said:



			Never really met a celeb who was a knob, except for the lead singer from Keane.. he was a grade A door knob.
		
Click to expand...

Next time I hit next to him at the range I'll give him your kind regards Rooter  &#129300;


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 1, 2017)

Murray Walker is as nice a bloke in 'real life' as he appears to be on the telly...


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 1, 2017)

JimJefferies ex Hearts manager is a top bloke as is John Conteh the former boxer. Steve Beaton, darts player isanother good one who I've played a round of golf with. Had a chat with my music hero Elvis Costello who didn't disappoint.Bobby Murdoch ex Celtic and Kevin Keegan both genuine guys who were sharing the same hotel as my family when I was 15.EmlynHughes was a bit of a bug head and Gordon Strachan redeemed himself the second time I met in Sainsbury's.First time Imet him at The Warwickshire GC Ihad a bit of an altercation with him.


----------



## Break90 (Jan 1, 2017)

Can agree with the comments about the crisp salesman, met him a few times doing corporate hospitality at Spurs, complete tool.

Cliff Jones on the other hand was always an absolute legend. 

Saw David Beckham in McDonalds once, was with his kids getting breakfast and must have spent 40 minutes doing autographs and photos, top bloke.


----------



## Doh (Jan 1, 2017)

Met most of the cast of coranation st when I was looking after one of them when I was nursing. All of them seemed nice no egos on show, met Norman Whiteside had a good laugh with him.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 1, 2017)

Ok then. Lindsay Lohan and Mrs B......... both in the unpleasant catategory


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 1, 2017)

Nicest was Murray Walker, he took real time out to talk to me and was candid, real, intelligent and honest. Second was Mark Weber who is just straight forward and friendly.

Worst by far was Ralf Schumacher. As part of a prize for winning a kart race some guests got to spend the day with Ralf and do some more karting. Ralf hid away and at lunch requested to eat alone away from the prize winners.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 1, 2017)

Used to play in bands and my hero was Rory Gallagher. My bass player mate's brother supported him once and we went along as his roadies to carry his guitar case and strings (mate's brother was an acoustic bluesman and didn't need roadies - but what the heck!)

We were in the dressing room backstage and a head comes around the door. "Hi, I'm Rory," says the great man. And what a 24 carat gent he really was. Talked to us for 30 mins or more and really could not have lived up to my expectations any more. Polite, humble and so complimentary about my mate's brother's playing.

I also played in a pick-up blues band in the 80s with Mick Ralph's and Simon Kirk of Bad Company. Both great guys also.

Never met any plonkers thankfully.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 1, 2017)

wrighty1874 said:



			JimJefferies ex Hearts manager is a top bloke as is John Conteh the former boxer. Steve Beaton, darts player isanother good one who I've played a round of golf with. Had a chat with my music hero Elvis Costello who didn't disappoint.Bobby Murdoch ex Celtic and Kevin Keegan both genuine guys who were sharing the same hotel as my family when I was 15.EmlynHughes was a bit of a bug head and Gordon Strachan redeemed himself the second time I met in Sainsbury's.First time Imet him at The Warwickshire GC Ihad a bit of an altercation with him.
		
Click to expand...

Steve Beaton: what a legend. Women love him and men want to be him! Smooth as silk.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 2, 2017)

richart said:



			I found him rather quiet, and a bit of a disappointment to be honest.

Click to expand...

I thought he was great as he actually remembered playing golf at Hillside with me !!

Alan Hansen and Kenny Dalgleish were fine at Hillside too.
I played cricket against the Warwickshire team including Alan Donald and he was great as he complemented my batting. Not the complement it sounds though!!


----------



## larmen (Jan 2, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			Worst by far was Ralf Schumacher.
		
Click to expand...

A shadow of his brother. Based on what was in the German media many years ago his wife was probably making him look nice in comparison.


I never really met a celebrity, or met them and don't recognise them. I used to work close to the BBC and in Westfield my work mates sometimes pointed out someone who I had no idea was supposed to be famous.

I once bumped into Bill Clinton. Well, he was ushered through a crowd towards a row of these big SUVs with a limousine in the middle. Just as he was pushed into his car the guy in front of me shouts something and Bill gets out, walks around the car and starts talking and shaking hands with the crowd. The guys in sunglasses looked more panicked than impressed, but everything worked out fine.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 2, 2017)

Nicest 'celeb' I met was Joe Strummer. Spent a good few hours with him before and after a gig in Edinburgh, and he was brilliant, despite me being directly responsible for them cancelling a couple of gigs later in the tour (a long story). Finally left him at 3am in the dressing room having consumed a bottle of brandy and more than a few spliffs with him.

Paul Weller, Henrik Larsson and Jimmy Johnstone were great guys. Billy Idol was a complete tool.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 2, 2017)

Don Mackay, ex Blackburn Rovers manager. I stayed in his pub the day it opened, i think the calfs head inn, but not sure. Any way, we sat in his bar from 5 till about two in the morning chatting, drinking his own bottle of whiskey he got from upstairs. Top bloke. He even got a lecture about teaching kids football from a plastered school teacher, who had no idea who he was, and he never let on. Very funny at the time.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 2, 2017)

Never met anyone who was rude but Bobby Robson was absolutely bloody lovely. He was filming an advert in Newcastle train station and he took time out to speak to four of us, all wearing Man Utd colours on our way to a match, because of his love of the game. Said he hoped United won because he always wanted English teams to win in Europe. Shook all our hands and would probably have spent more time with us if he'd had time.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 2, 2017)

I'd like to add Geoff Hurst to the nice people list.  He lives in Shepperton and I ran into him in Budgens the day after I'd been presenting for Sky.   We end up talking for 5-10 minutes about the NFL and he was just like a real fan rather than the only person to score a hat-trick in a World Cup Final.   Mick Luckhurst who used to present the Channel 4 show and kicked for the Falcons for seven years tells the same story about Bobby Charlton.


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 2, 2017)

I met darth vader.  he was a nice bloke considering he's a sith lord.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 2, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Saw a famous ex-footballer, who is perceived to be an ambassador of the game, get asked for his autograph by a young fan. The reply isn't printable. Whereas his brother, who comes across very forthright, is great company.
		
Click to expand...

Went to a Euro 96 game at Elland Road with a mate and his 10yo old lad. Bulgaria-Spain iirc. We spotted Gordon Banks sitting on his own a few rows in front of us, on his own. My mate explained to his son who Banks was and how he was a national hero. He suggests to his son that he asks Banks to autograph his programme. 

The awestruck lad lad heads down, and comes back up a minute later. His proud dad says "did you get it?". "No" says his son, "he told me to fk off."

i was creasing myself but my mate was furious!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 2, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			Never met anyone who was rude but Bobby Robson was absolutely bloody lovely. He was filming an advert in Newcastle train station and he took time out to speak to four of us, all wearing Man Utd colours on our way to a match, because of his love of the game. Said he hoped United won because he always wanted English teams to win in Europe. Shook all our hands and would probably have spent more time with us if he'd had time.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed,  Bobby Robson was great. When he was at Newcastle the club discovered that my great aunt,  who was 107 years old at the time,  had been born in 1892, the same year as the club was formed. She was invited to a game & met Bobby &  Sir Alan Sugar. Some time afterwards I was photographing an event at a local hotel &  Bobby &  his wife came in for dinner.  I had the photos of him &  my great aunt on the laptop & he kindly waited until I had printed them then autographed them for me. He couldn't have been nicer.


----------



## GG26 (Jan 2, 2017)

Back in the early 1990s I got invited to Bristol to watch Gloucestershire v Sri Lanka by a financial services company who we did business with.  Was introduced to Angus Fraser as we arrived, who whilst injured had been offered a job with the financial services company during his recovery.  Was waited on all day by the best England bowler at the time, somehow felt all wrong, but he was a top guy and gave some great anecdotes about his Middlesex mate Phil Tuffnell and about touring the West Indies.  

I've sat next to Richard Cockerill at a ballet show that both our daughters were in.  Had a brief chat with him about what to expect in the show, but as soon as I asked after a Tigers player who had recently retired through injury he went into talking to reporter mode and ended the conversation.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 2, 2017)

The 5 live golf commentary team were very friendly circa 2002 at Muirfield and at The Belfry for the Ryder Cup. Shared a beer with Iain carter and Jay Townsend whilst waiting for Maureen Madill who I was having supper with.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 2, 2017)

This has been a very enlightening thread. There's been both positive and negative comments about the same celebs on here, and goes to show that everyone can have an off day. People I've met who I'd rather not have a beer with have been championed by some, whilst others who I'd readily have a beer with have been denigrated.


Perhaps a lesson for all of us. Apart from the odd permanent growler, everyone is good and everyone not so much on a bad day.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 3, 2017)

Watching my son play football on Eaton rd Liverpool found myself standing and discussing the game with Bill Shankley .
He would often come to watch the young lads play as he lived near there.
Really nice bloke always had a positive message to the youngsters.

Try to stay away from celebs.....


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 3, 2017)

Paul McGinley met him at Wentworth during a GM Taylor Made day ,absolute gent of a man who took time out to show and explain other tour pros golf swings and chat about all things golf. For me tho meeting Payne Stewart before he passed was something else, met him at the Dunhill in St Andrews during the practise rounds, i'd followed him around and i was pushing my oldest in his buggy as he was just out of hospital after his first heart op ,he took time to come over and chat about what was wrong with him and how he loved Scotland spoke with him for at least 10 mins ,legend of a man.

Worst Paul Casey so far up his own hoop its scary.


----------



## hovis (Jan 3, 2017)

i played golf at trentham with a bloke called gordon.   i found out on the 11th that it was "gordon banks"


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 3, 2017)

I met a Hobbit, i was a bit disappointed he didn't have wild red hair , but he was quite pleasant.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 3, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			I met a Hobbit, i was a bit disappointed he didn't have wild red hair , but he was quite pleasant. 

Click to expand...

All lies! Did you check my armpits? And as for pleasant... never!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 3, 2017)

Once had a long chat with Peter Alliss and his wife - PA was presenting prizes at a big charity do at our place many moons ago.   They were both lovely.  Garry Richardson did the after dinner stuff at a golf day I attended - he was a good guy (as much as I loath his interviewing style).  And Nick Mason is a nice guy.  That's my lot I think.


----------



## drewster (Jan 3, 2017)

Richard Ashcroft is an absolute diamond. Met quite a few "celebs" through cricket Nasser Hussain is a top bloke as is Stuart Law. Spent a lot of time with Ronnie Irani too but the TalkSport gig went to his head and he became a little aloof thereafter.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 3, 2017)

I've not really met many celebs but played in a ProAm with Des Smyth once and he was great.  It was actually when Ireland were playing Germany in the World Cup and his caddy came on with headphones listening to the match.  As we were walking down the second there was a great cheer as Ireland had just equalised. 
I also met Neil Lennon at a Birthday party in Glasgow.  I was introduced to him by a friend who knew him from Leicester days. Very nice guy to chat too and we talked for quite a while about Rugby League as he is a fan of St Helens (I let him off that).  I think he was just happy to be talking about something non football related.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 3, 2017)

Just been talking about this with a buddy of mine and was reminded of a pair of stories we both had.

British American Football final - chatting on the sideline to someone I thought was one of the coaches - next thing.... "to sing the national anthem, Jermaine Jackson of the Jackson Five".   "Oh excuse me, that's me" he says.  "Back in 2 mins".   So he goes off, sings and then comes back to carry on the conversation.  I had no idea.

So I get ripped for this .... then five years later, mate of mine does the same thing with Chaka Khan thinking she was one of the PR team.


----------



## londonlewis (Jan 3, 2017)

Anthony Joshua - met him on the walk back from the Olympic park to the tube station after a fun run when the stadium was opened - he was chatting to anyone and everyone that walked past. He came across as a very nice guy, very humble. 

Chris Eubank - whilst I was working behind the bar in a nightclub during my time at University. He wouldn't order drinks himself, his mates had to on his behalf. And he didn't particularly want to mingle with the public. 

Doddy Wier - met the vast majority of the Newcastle Falcons team in 1998 whilst we were travelling to a semi-final cup game of our own. He was great; genuinely down to earth. There were 16 of us (all about 16 years old) barraging him with questions and he took the time out to chat with us. 
Also saw Tuigamala - biggest head and neck I had ever seen.


----------



## Gentabout (Jan 3, 2017)

I was involved a few years ago with flying some RC models for a Top Gear feature. We were on site for 3 days with lots of interesting models and thought that out of the 3 amigos that James May would be the most interesting and chatty particularly as he had done several of his own shows with Hornby etc. When we got a break in filming we we tried to talk to James and mentioned to him that his shows had been very good for our industry and had helped a lot of shops that we supply and he just grunted and walked off totally uninterested whereas the other two were really interested in what we had and spent time talking to us and signed autographs, Clarkson even took time to go and get May to sign a photo for my bosses son. I had expected Clarkson to be the one least interesting in person but actually watching him work completely changed my opinion of him, seeing him ad-lib when something went wrong was very good. 

Before the job it would have been May that we wanted to have a beer with but after definitely the other 2.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 3, 2017)

I like the OP's style.....start a load of threads then disappear without debating anything in them  :mmm:


----------



## Trojan615 (Jan 4, 2017)

drive4show said:



			I like the OP's style.....start a load of threads then disappear without debating anything in them  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

And only one of them even slightly linked to the type of forum.... hmmm


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 4, 2017)

Yes but as it is a very good thread he is excused.


----------



## rksquire (Jan 4, 2017)

Niceat Jennings, Gerry Armstrong, Iain Dowie, Alex Higgins, Frank Lampard (& Christine), James Nesbit, Shawn Michaels, Chris Paterson

Worst: Darren Clarke, Hulk Hogan


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 4, 2017)

Played in a pro-am with Andrew Sherborne a few years ago. Really nice guy, taught me a few new swear words too


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 4, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Yes but as it is a very good thread he is excused.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree. If it was just naming the nicest people then it would be fine but people can get slagged off in these sort of threads for no valid reason. How somebody perceives another person's reaction is different or the celeb in question may just be having a really crap day. I actually thought this thread may be closed down.


----------



## hovis (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm sure the rich and famous wont lose sleep about what a load of golf forumers think about them!


----------



## richart (Jan 4, 2017)

Had lunch with Denis Compton. Absolute gent, and was a good golfer (6 Handicap) as well as playing cricket and football for England.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jan 4, 2017)

Roy Castle was an absolute legend. It probably helped that I was tooting his horn for him at the time. 




Oi you dirty beggars! I was playing his instrument. 





Oh for goodness sake. He played the trumpet and I had a go on his.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 4, 2017)

I remember playing in a Pro Am with a reasonably well known [coach] golf pro.
Two of the team were really low handicap amateurs and I was then a useful 4.
We all played better than the Pro and he went into a right strop. 
Almost funny if it was not so tragic.:lol:


----------



## DRW (Jan 4, 2017)

I have only ever played with one 'celeb', it was on an old west ham boys day at Warley park, and our team got put with Chopper Harris or maybe his name was Bomber Harris, cant remember tbh(can you guess I don't follow football!), anyway he used to play for West Ham and was great company and was quite entertaining. Great day, still have the picture from the day.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 4, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			I have only ever played with one 'celeb', it was on an old west ham boys day at Warley park, and our team got put with Chopper Harris or maybe his name was Bomber Harris, cant remember tbh(can you guess I don't follow football!), anyway he used to play for West Ham and was great company and was quite entertaining. Great day, still have the picture from the day.
		
Click to expand...

I'll second that for Chelsea's Chopper, all round good guy.
Bought Shrivenham GC when he retired.


----------



## SteveJay (Jan 4, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I'll second that for Chelsea's Chopper, all round good guy.
Bought Shrivenham GC when he retired.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure it was Shrivenham was it? I am a member there. 
The net suggests he bought (and sold) Bremhill Golf Club in Wiltshire. Whilst one site says Bremhill Park Golf Club is now called Shrivenham, I am not convinced as the village of Bremhill is miles from Shrivenham, being close to Calne and Chippenham.
Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 4, 2017)

It was the RMDC army course at Shrivenham, I think he changed the name to Bremhill Park.
Is it still going?

Just checked ......it is ....now called Shrivenham Park GC.
Don't think it would make my 'top 250 courses that I have played' list.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 4, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			It was the RMDC army course at Shrivenham, I think he changed the name to Bremhill Park.
Is it still going?

Just checked ......it is ....now called Shrivenham Park GC.
Don't think it would make my 'top 250 courses that I have played' list.

Click to expand...

And you have only played 200?


----------



## SteveJay (Jan 5, 2017)

murphthemog said:



t was the RMDC army course at Shrivenham, I think he changed the name to Bremhill Park.
Is it still going?

Just checked ......it is ....now called Shrivenham Park GC.
Don't think it would make my 'top 250 courses that I have played' list.

Click to expand...



Still not convinced about this.....the RMDC Course is near Shrivenham but is a totally different course, and is still open. However as I said Bremhill is miles away and found references to Bremhill Golf Course on the net dating back to the 70's, so assume it must be closed now.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 5, 2017)

SteveJay said:



			[/COLOR][/COLOR]

Still not convinced about this.....the RMDC Course is near Shrivenham but is a totally different course, and is still open. However as I said Bremhill is miles away and found references to Bremhill Golf Course on the net dating back to the 70's, so assume it must be closed now.
		
Click to expand...

My error it was RMCS [Royal Military College of Science] Shrivenham.
They were the same course, just changed the name.
Not 100% certain if it was Bremhill I think it may have been something close to that.

There you go.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/cartercollectables/8395555875


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 5, 2017)

Sir Alex. My son and his girlfriend sat behind him at a film in Didsbury on 30th December and Sir Alex posed for a photo with them afterwards. Grrrrrr I can't hate him now....or can I?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 5, 2017)

Yes, simple as.


----------



## badger57 (Jan 5, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			Prince Andrew, Chris Martin (football not Coldplay), Arnold Palmer, Amanda Holden and the girls from All Saints were all really nice when I met them.

Have played cricket with and against Galton Blackiston several times and golf with Dean Ashton a few times and they've both been great and down to earth.

Never met a celeb that wasn't friendly and approachable, guess I've just been lucky in that respect.
		
Click to expand...

who is Galton Blackston


----------



## richart (Jan 5, 2017)

Peter Finch and Rick Shiels are very nice.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 5, 2017)

badger57 said:



			who is Galton Blackston
		
Click to expand...

Celebrity chef. Was quite often on the Saturday Kitchen tv programme with James Martin and owns a Michelin starred restaurant.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jan 5, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			Celebrity chef. Was quite often on the Saturday Kitchen tv programme with James Martin and owns a Michelin starred restaurant.
		
Click to expand...

On that note, a few years ago the wife and I were in Padstow on holiday. We couldn't get a table at Rick Stein's, so went exploring and ended up in a little restaurant called Number 6. It hadn't been open that long. Food was absolutely brilliant, but the thing that really stuck out was head chef Paul Ainsworth. We were on a budget so didn't order starters. Paul himself came out to explain that the mains would be a little bit of a wait and was that ok. We assured him it was fine. He was super-friendly. A few minutes later the waiter arrived with a plate of canapes, courtesy of the chef. He then popped out just before the main was served to ask us our thoughts on things. Like I say, everything was super-tasty. He then popped out after our desserts to ask our opinion on everything else. Wasn't at all surprised to hear he'd won a Michelin star soon after. Top bloke.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 5, 2017)

Robster59 said:



			I've not really met many celebs but played in a ProAm with Des Smyth once and he was great.  It was actually when Ireland were playing Germany in the World Cup and his caddy came on with headphones listening to the match.  As we were walking down the second there was a great cheer as Ireland had just equalised. 
I also met Neil Lennon at a Birthday party in Glasgow.  I was introduced to him by a friend who knew him from Leicester days. Very nice guy to chat too and we talked for quite a while about Rugby League as he is a fan of St Helens (I let him off that).  I think he was just happy to be talking about something non football related.
		
Click to expand...

Oh god 

Really?

Tellins?

I feel a bit sick now


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 5, 2017)

Oh yeah, met Padraig Harrington a while back, courtesy of GM and RickG. Total gent, brilliant guy, fun, interested, chatty, engaging, every thing you could wish for. Top bloke. Really top bloke.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 5, 2017)

Many years ago at a Bryan Adams concert a fight broke out close to where I was standing, some bloke punched a lass, Adams was part way through a song, he stopped called security over and got the bloke escorted out, he then went on to start the song over and did a much longer encore than usual. Afterwards, I waited with many others at the stage door, when he came out he apologised for the bloke actions and having to stop the concert, answered questions, signed programmes and for those with there instamatics a few photos as well, a genuinely nice bloke.

As for Alan Shearer he is not the nicest of people, arrogant and full of I'm great, no manners or courtesy. Me and Kraxx were having lunch after a round at Close House one afternoon, he came in parked himself in the booth opposite the bar and barked his orders at the lasses serving, not one please or thank you. Shola and Sammy Ameobi on the other hand were lovely lads, again bumped into them at Close House and a brief chat as they went off to play, they wished us a good round and me and Kraxx did like wise.

Met a few page 3 girls in my time as well, while I used to go to the Max Power car show at the NEC, they were all nice girls, helped somewhat that Kraxx's son was only just a teenager and we used to send him in to get the models attention, we'd get a chat and a photo, but he being only small at the time was right a boob level so he didn't mind being the stooge.


----------



## moogie (Jan 5, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			As for Alan Shearer he is not the nicest of people, arrogant and full of I'm great, no manners or courtesy. Me and Kraxx were having lunch after a round at Close House one afternoon, he came in parked himself in the booth opposite the bar and barked his orders at the lasses serving, not one please or thank you. Shola and Sammy Ameobi on the other hand were lovely lads, again bumped into them at Close House and a brief chat as they went off to play, they wished us a good round and me and Kraxx did like wise.
.
		
Click to expand...


Met no real A-listers
But few footballers

Will 2nd what Dave states above about shearer
1st class A-hole,  rude,  obnoxious,  ignorant and notoriously tight...!!

Played golf quite a few times with Shola Ameobi,  he's friends with 1 of my mates
Got in invite to Archerfield via shola
Smashing fella

Scott Parker,  shay given,  Steve Harper,  (the late great) Gary speed
All real gents

John carver is a nice fella too

Met Declan Donnelly 1 New Year's Eve,  when we were in the same restaurant
Lovely down to earth lad,  and my wife got a peck on the cheek too,  which made her night

Played golf at a charity day with boxer Ryan Rhodes too,  he was good company


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 5, 2017)

I'll take your Shearer and trump you with Craig Bellamy, saw him quite often in Sea when it was a decent club, most definitely one of the most obnoxious people I've ever come across.
Shearer was in there one night and was surrounded by blokes wanting to suck his todger.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 5, 2017)

Khamelion, top post but particularly top last paragraph &#128588;. I love a story with a bit of cunning.


----------



## moogie (Jan 5, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			I'll take your Shearer and trump you with Craig Bellamy, saw him quite often in Sea when it was a decent club, most definitely one of the most obnoxious people I've ever come across.
Shearer was in there one night and was surrounded by blokes wanting to suck his todger.
		
Click to expand...


Actually forgot
Bellamy,  Dyer,  Bowyer,  (and several hangers on) turned up to play at my club many years ago
Had to be warned for their behaviour in the buggies
Acting like stupid spoilt little kids

Sorry ,  should add
Bowyer is a nice fella
Nothing like his on field aggressive personality when playing 

Bellamy and Keiron Dyer
Bell ends


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2017)

richart said:



			Peter Finch and Rick Shiels are very nice.

Click to expand...

I'll second that. They even put up with 18 holes of my golf and still smiled (politely)

I'll add Harrington as well. Couldn't make a GM even in Ireland (mother ill) and Hawkeye went and someone, somehow got Padraig to call me on my mobile and spent 15 chatting away. Asked about my mum and was really good. Got to meet him at the BMW and he remembered the conversation


----------



## londonlewis (Jan 6, 2017)

moogie said:



			John carver is a nice fella too
		
Click to expand...

I met John Carver whilst at Uni in Newcastle. As part of my degree I supported students during an out of school hours club at St James' Park. John Carver did a session, he was very down to earth, a real gent.


----------



## londonlewis (Jan 6, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'll second that. They even put up with 18 holes of my golf and still smiled (politely)

I'll add Harrington as well. Couldn't make a GM even in Ireland (mother ill) and Hawkeye went and someone, somehow got Padraig to call me on my mobile and spent 15 chatting away. Asked about my mum and was really good. Got to meet him at the BMW and he remembered the conversation
		
Click to expand...

What an absolute legend.


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 6, 2017)

John Squire (Stone Roses) was an absolute gent. The Seahorses were staying at a hotel I was visiting for a function. Bumped into him at the hotel bar and bent his ear for a couple of hours about all things Roses, and the 90's indy scene. One hell of a night. 

Denise van Outen was really nice too. I worked on a TV show in the 90's that she was fronting with Jonny Vaughan.

Jonny Vaughan was a complete idiot. The way he spoke to everyone on the set was nothing short of shocking!


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 6, 2017)

I think 99.9% of people are probably nice and pleasant. The other 0.1% are/would be rude, obnoxious, unpleasant etc regardless of whether they are a celebrity or just a normal person earning his/her crust.


----------

